# Corrosion Control Module = ??



## B Dubbin (Jul 25, 1999)

Has anyone heard of this? 
It's a corrosions control module that "delivers a high frequency impressed current DC charge to the vehicle's entire grounded metal surface and inner framework. With over 3000 inner weld spots which form the connective tissue of your car's body, Final Coat's corrosion module is the only viable method of protecting both the innermost cavities, adn the exterior sheet metal."
"Capacitive coupling technology forms a protective, continuous coating of excess electrons which helps to slow down the destruction due to oxidation and corrosion."
Apparently it's a module that connects to your battery to create some kind of current through your sheet metal that prevents rust.
Is this something that actually works? Or is it a waste of time?
http://www.capfinalcoat.com/ 
I'm interested if it works! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (Samurai Cowboy)*

IIRC, some marine vessels use this theory or principle. 
Anyone know the physics behind this?
BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (TDItwist)*

I've heard of this as well, but don't know anyone who has tried it. If it works so well, wouldn't every manufacturer be able to offer a lifetime corrosion warranty by offering this technology?







I'm skeptical!


----------



## B Dubbin (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (Bryan J)*

Well, I heard about it from my boss who bought a new Honda and this is what they're recommending. But even if it works half as well as they suggest it's better than nothing (all things considered equal.)
It would have to be proven in scientific tests because every car is a little different and conditions are different, too. But it's interesting to hear about this application on ships... makes sense since they float in salt water!


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (Bryan J)*

Oxidation is a by product of an electrical reaction between an anode and cathode. So yes in theory it will work. I've seen a similar product being advertized on some hot rod shows.
And the reason most manufacturers don't offer this is that if your car would last you 20 years rust free (outside mech. problems), how many new cars would you buy?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (dohc)*

On a ship or a bridge it works, due to a "sacrifical plate" which is used, and this plate is replaced on a regular basis.
Several state's attorney generals have sued and got the sales of this scam stopped, one being Pa.
It does not work on a car, the "boxes" are made in China and cost the American distributors about $6.00 each.
Ketch


----------



## B Dubbin (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (ketch)*

Ouch. That sucks. A scam hey? 
Well, the theory does sound good... what if they incorporated a "sacrificial plate" into the product? Because the car is not actually floating in salt water I imagine the plate could be a lot smaller?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (Samurai Cowboy)*

Great in theory, very weak in reality.
Your car sets on rubber tires, the battery is busy keeping your computers alive that run the systems, the amount of electrical power available to work the "black box of magic" is not sufficent for other than keeping the little blinking light on the box lite.
We work with 9 of the largest vehicle manufacturers in the world, all around the world, on corrossion issues, in addition to paint/trim, etc and not one engineer in any of them has a posistive thing to say about the "black box of magic"







.
That is good enough for me.
Ketch


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (ketch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ketch* »_Great in theory, very weak in reality.
Your car sets on rubber tires, the battery is busy keeping your computers alive that run the systems, the amount of electrical power available to work the "black box of magic" is not sufficent for other than keeping the little blinking light on the box lite.
We work with 9 of the largest vehicle manufacturers in the world, all around the world, on corrossion issues, in addition to paint/trim, etc and not one engineer in any of them has a posistive thing to say about the "black box of magic"







.
That is good enough for me.
Ketch

How do you feel on oil coating on a yearly basis?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (dohc)*

Why use it when it evaporates, and collects dust, creating mud in cavatities, which is then a breeding ground for rust.
Why not do as the vehicle manufacturers, such as VW/Audi do and apply an OEM tested and approved rust preventative cavatity wax, fogged into all the cavatities, and do it once?
DaimlerChrysler, GM, Ford, VW, Mazda, Nissan, Toyota, etc engineers will tell you that it is not a good idea to apply oil coating to their vehicles and will void the factory anti-corrossion warranties.
Ketch


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (ketch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ketch* »_Why use it when it evaporates, and collects dust, creating mud in cavatities, which is then a breeding ground for rust.
Why not do as the vehicle manufacturers, such as VW/Audi do and apply an OEM tested and approved rust preventative cavatity wax, fogged into all the cavatities, and do it once?
DaimlerChrysler, GM, Ford, VW, Mazda, Nissan, Toyota, etc engineers will tell you that it is not a good idea to apply oil coating to their vehicles and will void the factory anti-corrossion warranties.
Ketch

Really? The only thing that saved my 1981 Rocco from having ANY rust was oil coating, and it was also driven in the winter by the previous owner for a couple of winters. But it was also waxed, then just renewed with oil every year. I had a 1991 Swift that was coated every year and used in winter, it also had NO rust.


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (dohc)*

Fine, but what they did was put the oil over the factory applied anti-rust material and they did not put it into the cavatity.
You paid for something you did not need.
Ketch


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (ketch)*

For what it's worth, my "new" '92 jetta gl has one of these things installed in the engine bay. It has little electrode pads that mount to a few spots under the hood, which are fed electrical current though very small guage wire. My own personal thoughts are the thing is totally worthless,as the car has a few surface scratches in a few spots that go down to the metal, and there's rust on the metal. I assume that the POS was installed as a dealer accessory, because there are some silly little decals on my side windows that anounce the units' presence. I'm sure I'll remove it when I start the ABA conversion sometime this winter......


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Corrosion Control Module = ?? (wjbski)*

all i know is boats often have a big block of zinc attached to the hull. the zinc reacts with the salt before the steel does, and the zinc is replaced as it corrodes away.
but thats immersed in a salt solution, in a car....i dont think it will work.


----------

